
Show HN: I built an open-source, vegetarian recipe site with Elm - Ozlone
https://arisgarden.theiceshelf.com/
======
Ozlone
Hiya! I've been working on building an open-source web-app to catalogue and
document vegetarian/vegan recipes. I chose Elm to have some fun with the
parser and because I enjoy the language. Hope you like it! Would love
feedback. Happy to answer questions, too.

The source for the site is available here:
[https://github.com/theiceshelf/arisgarden](https://github.com/theiceshelf/arisgarden)

